# My dog has bully bloodlines but built like a apbt.



## SincerelyVonte (Aug 7, 2017)

Ok I have a Blue Brindle Pitbull or bully whatever you wanna call him after reading this. He is about to turn 9 months on the 28 of month and I’ve had him since he was 6 weeks old. He was one of the smallest in the litter. And when I took him home i started him out on Victor high pro plus. After feeding him that for a couple of months he was bigger than all his brothers and sisters, even the biggest male in the litter. He did good on it. He was a thick Lil pup. I’ll say when he hit about 9 or 10 weeks he started to slim up not get skinny. And has been that was since only now his muscle tone is starting to get more define. I’ve seen both his parents, his mom bloodline is Greyline, she’s a solid blue dog. She also has papers. His dad is a solid Brindle with a lil white on his chest. And his bloodline is razor edge, but he doesn’t have papers. I have pictures of both parents. But I don’t know why he built like an apbt. Any suggestions?


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Well both lines are AmBully lines but Bully's were created by outcrossing the APBT so it is entirely possibly to have a AmBully that is built more like an APBT. True APBT's are typically a lot smaller than people realize. They top out at about 60lbs while an AmBully is heavier and has a more stocky build. A picture would help as the avatar pic is hard to see. I'm going to assume that you meant 9 or 10 months not weeks.

~Jess


----------



## SincerelyVonte (Aug 7, 2017)

Oh ok well that’s nice to know. I’ve always grew up with the game breed apbt, the bullies are new to me. But no. I meant 9 to 10 weeks. And I’ll post some pics. The first three is his mom and dad. And other ones are him but I’ll post more. I reached the limit of pics


----------



## SincerelyVonte (Aug 7, 2017)

More pics, some are some are recent. You may be able to see the growth


----------



## SincerelyVonte (Aug 7, 2017)

Last set of pictures


----------



## SincerelyVonte (Aug 7, 2017)

I just took this one him


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

If your dog isn't three years old, there is still room to grow. Most AmBullies don't "pop" until 18 months to 2 years.


----------

